# To code or not to code - abdominal pain



## JulesofColorado (Jul 8, 2009)

Patient came into the ER for abdominal pain. The history states chronic pancreatitis.
The final diagnosis is Acute abdominal pain, anemia, alcohol intoxication.

Should the chronic pancreatitis be coded since it's not in the diagnosis? If so, do I still code the acute abdominal pain?

Thanks.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 13, 2009)

It's up to you, really. This is a matter of debate with this particular issue but ultimately, it's up to the coder. If it is not documented as a final dx, I personally, would not. Some opinions would differ. It states in the official guidelines that you are allowed to code any other chronic illnesses that a patient may have. Abdominal pain is typically a sign & symptom of a disease and signs & symptoms should not be used when a definitive dx is found, but since he didn't give you one, you can go with it. Maybe a history code would be better in this scenerio.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Leslie.


----------

